# The Capacity of Love...



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

So, I always go to sleep late, and today, I started getting the cat food ready at about 5:45, intending to take a shower and head to bed. I hadn't noticed all night, but my cat, Meatball, had been laying on the bed with me the entire time, not moving, not doing anything. It's not unusual, because cats generally don't do much, but it's not his usual, because he's usually somewhere other than the bed, which is frequented by the other cats, who annoy him. And he'll usually come pester me if he's going to be on the bed, which he didn't. I did notice that he got particularly angry when I was hopping on and off the bed while playing with one of the dogs, but didn't think much of it. He's a cranky boy.

Well, as I was getting ready to feed him (and he's obsessed with food, so by this time he had gotten off the bed and was following me), I looked down and noticed that he was limping...heavily, and he was holding his back leg at an awkward ankle. I got down on the ground with him and felt around his hip, which is where it appeared to be the problem. He had a lot of swelling and heat, and the leg was sticking at an odd angle. So, now balling my eyes out, I gave him his food on the floor, which isn't his norm, and didn't make him give me kisses, which is his norm.

Now, every night after I get out of the shower, Meatball has to sit in my lap. Otherwise he'll have a tissy. When I pulled back the shower curtain and looked down at him laying there with his leg sticking out awkwardly, I started to cry again and climbed out and sat beside him. This cat, griping and moaning the whole time, got his happy butt up, climbed into my lap, and uncomfortably lay down, whined some, pushed at my arm with his other leg trying to get more comfortable. As much pain as he was in, he wasn't missing his time in mama's lap. As much pain as he was in, he still has the heart to come cuddle with me after my shower.

And people say that animals don't know love, don't know emotion. That cat griped and moaned his entire way onto my lap. Griped and moaned with every position he laid in, but as soon as my hands touched his head, and ran down his back, he closed his eyes and tilted his head back, a smile on his face.

I'm so scared, though...Meatball is my baby, and I'm so torn up about the fact that he's in so much pain. My vet opens up at 7:30, and it's only 6:10 right now, so I'll start getting ready in about half an hour and be sure to get there as soon as they open. I just feel so bad that he's in so much pain...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry...healing thoughts to Meatball. Keep us posted!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Just got back from the vet. Meatball had a temp of 103+, and the norm is, like, 101, so the vet said one of the other kitties probably stuck him and he has an infection from it. I've got anti-biotics and the vet gave him a shot for the pain.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That's good. Cats heal up from those things pretty quick, and it's good it wasn't something more serious. He should be feeling back to normal in no time :biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Good Luck with Meatball, my animals are my life and I keep giving up a little piece of me to keep them alive.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awww...poor Meatball. Hope he's better soon. Keep us posted. :smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Any updates on Meatball yet??


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Meatball is fine. Greeted me the moment I got home today. Climbed through the cat door into the laundry room and circled my ankles a few times, and I stood there and watched him carefully for a moment, and there was no sign of limping, and he's no longer holding the leg oddly at all. I gave him some anti-biotics before I left for work at 4:30, so he'll get some more before I go to bed tonight (probably around 4:00. haha).


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Good to hear! Glad he's doing better!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay that's great news!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

*Good news!*

Glad your little guy is better. I think there was a huge collective sigh of relief when you posted that. :smile:


----------

